# Eagle stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a Baswwod carving on a Aspen staff. The grip is one 27' peice paracord. finish is acrylic paints and Helmsmen spar urethane.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Great topper! We have a lot of Bald Eagles here on our farm! Great Bird!
You did a fine job on the stick.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Rad. We have a good population of them in the Mobile Delta. They are fun to watch. This is a new topper . Bear & Eagle.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Couple of great pieces there, Randy.


----------



## Walker (Sep 10, 2018)

Beautiful work.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice


----------

